# Tapping word not working - Android



## MuffinSauce

In the many months I've had the wordreference app on my Android device, I've been able to tap a word anywhere on the screen, and it would take me to that word's entry. But that stopped working today. Now when I tap a word, the screen just flashes a blue color. Happens when connected either with WiFi or 4G data. I uninstalled/reinstalled to no avail. Anyone have an idea what the deal is? Thanks. 

(I discovered this issue with the French/English dictionaries I typically use, but confirmed the same problem in other dictionaries, e.g., Italian/Spanish, etc.)


----------



## mkellogg

I just tested it and it is working for me.  Anybody else having this problem?

You might want to try clearing the app's cache.  That is the only thing that I can think that might help.


----------



## MuffinSauce

Thanks mkellogg. I'll give that a try.


----------



## MuffinSauce

Hmmm... Sadly that didn't work. I cleared cache, cleared storage, uninstalled app, turned phone off, waited a minute, turned phone back on, reinstalled app...and still have the problem.

I can long-touch to select a word, and 'wordreference' is among the options in the pop-up menu. Not quite the same, but it's something. I wonder if it's a phone issue. Happy for any other suggestions. Merci !


----------



## mkellogg

I suspect it is related to the audio not working for many peope. Can you hear the audio? Do these things work in the webpage outside the browser, such as in this page? start - English-French Dictionary WordReference.com


----------



## Paulfromitaly

mkellogg said:


> Anybody else having this problem?


I've just tested it and I have the same problem, despite clearing the cache.
audio files aren't working either.


----------



## mkellogg

Great. Paul, I'll have somebody write you to try to find the error.


----------



## MuffinSauce

Indeed the audio in the app is not working for me, either. So, in the Android app, no word-tap capability nor audio. Even after a somewhat unforgiving free-up of space on my phone, these issues persist. However, word-tap and audio both DO work for me in the browser (Firefox and chrome) version on my phone (thanks for that idea and link, mkellogg). My wordreference app version is 4.0.29, if that matters.


----------



## MuffinSauce

Well... now the word-tap and audio in the app are both working. I wish I knew if I'd done anything that fixed it, so I could share that knowledge. But it's a mystery to me, like my old beater car in high school...ran fine some days, not so much others, for reasons that were never clear.


----------



## mkellogg

Is there still a problem for anybody? I've made some changes, but I am unsure if it has fixed the issue for everybody.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Everything's working well for me (Android app version is 4.0.29)


----------



## MuffinSauce

Mine likewise continues to work well. Thanks for checking back.


----------



## Teelerwee

mkellogg said:


> Is there still a problem for anybody? I've made some changes, but I am unsure if it has fixed the issue for everybody.


I've found this forum because Wordreference has stopped stopped working on my android phone, while working fine on two other phones, one connected to the same network, wifi etc. I've tried everything suggested including looking at the phone audio settings, emptying caches etc, uninstalling and reinstalling, all to no avail. Can you help. I'm a bit desperate as the phone I'm using is the only one I can use out of the house on the mobile network.


----------



## mkellogg

Teelerwee said:


> Wordreference has stopped stopped working on my android phone


Hi, there was a problem for Android 7.1.1 and before. If you are using the app, update to the latest version and the problem should disapear.


----------



## sebweb2

Hello there!
I've been having kind of the same issue for the last few days. Nothing happens when I type a word in the search (no suggestions shown and no search is launched). Same thing with whatever dictionnary I use.
I'm on an old Android 5 phone but everything worked perfectly for years until now and I haven't installed any update of any sort.


----------



## mkellogg

sebweb2 said:


> I'm on an old Android 5


That is the reason. If you Google "Letsencrypt expiration android", you will find plenty of articles.

BUT, that should only affect the autocomplete right now. Searching should still work.

A few questions:
 - Where are you doing this? the app? The homepage, the forum search box (at the top of this page), an internal page in the dicitonary?
And no error message or anything?


----------



## sebweb2

Hi mkellog,

I'm having the issue on the android app, with the main search field of any dictionary.


----------



## mkellogg

sebweb2 said:


> I'm having the issue on the android app, with the main search field of any dictionary.


Is it working now? We made a change yesterday that might help.

You are probably using Android 5, 6 or 7. Unless the fix from yesterday works, the app might no longer be compatible with those older Android OSes. I recommend bookmarking the website (www.wordreference.com) to your home screen.


----------



## DearPrudence

Is this why there are problems on the website?
- I don't get the dropdown list with suggestions as I type in the lookup field.
- I can't change the direction of the dictionary by clicking on the arrows
- when I click on a translation, I am no longer brought to the word.

Just one example; I was in entr, I looked up "yük" and I was brought to entr "yuck" 

Chrome and Firefox.


----------



## mkellogg

DearPrudence said:


> Chrome and Firefox.


On a computer, not the phone? Computers newer than Windows 7 should not have problems, and Firefox shouldn't have this problem anywhere. Maybe clear you cache. if that doesn't work, let me know.


----------



## DearPrudence

mkellogg said:


> On a computer, not the phone?


Yes, on a computer.



mkellogg said:


> Computers newer than Windows 7 should not have problems, and Firefox shouldn't have this problem anywhere. Maybe clear you cache. if that doesn't work, let me know.


Yes, (far) newer (said him indoors. In particular his. So same experience on 3 different computers).



mkellogg said:


> Maybe clear you cache. if that doesn't work, let me know.


Still doesn't work with Chrome and Firefox, even after clearing the cache.


----------



## Peterdg

I don't know if this is useful, but for me, everything seems to work correctly (as far as I understand DP's problem well).

I'm using W10 with Chrome version 94.0.4606.81 


DearPrudence said:


> (said him indoors. In particular his.


I have no idea what this means


----------



## pointvirgule

DP, do you use a Javascript blocker, by any chance?


----------



## DearPrudence

It is working again fine this morning, thanks 




pointvirgule said:


> DP, do you use a Javascript blocker, by any chance?


(Not as far as we know)



Peterdg said:


> DearPrudence said:
> 
> 
> 
> (said him indoors. In particular his.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what this means
Click to expand...

"him indoors" = husband, and he has a very new computer with up-to-date browsers.


----------



## DearPrudence

[written at around 9.15am Paris time] Ugh. And after using the dictionary a couple of times, the problem is back 
It worked with a private browsing window on Firefox, but now, it is not working again with FF, Chrome...


----------



## zz9000

I'm seeing the same issues as DearPrudence since yesterday. Tried using Firefox and Edge on Windows 10.

Clicking a word gives the error "Uncaught ReferenceError: redirectWR is not defined" in the Javascript console. And typing in the search box gives "Uncaught ReferenceError: keyDown is not defined".


----------



## DearPrudence

No error messages for me though.
And it's now working again while I haven't done anything at all!!  🤔


----------



## zz9000

It was briefly working for me as well, but now stopped working again.


----------



## DearPrudence

Same here! Very strange...


----------



## mkellogg

Everything should be woking now. I was alerted to the root cause this morning and got it fixed. Sorry for the problems.


----------

